# Keep background window in focus



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

I believe that this question has been answered, but I can't seem to find the answer, so here goes:

I need a way to keep a background window in focus while working in the foreground window. Is this possible, either through a program or a tweak.

Thanks.


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

Try tiling the windows: With the windows open you will be using, right click on the Taskbar and choose "Cascade windows" or "Tile windows horizontally" or "Tile windows vertically" to see which, if any, suit your purposes.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Nope, the window needs to be in focus, not just running in the background visible


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone? BUMP


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What exactly do you mean by 'in focus' and what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

This could be done with some C code using the SetForegroundWindow and LockSetForegroundWindow functions. I know nothing about C programming so can't help with that.

While trying to help you, I downloaded and tried "Window Genie" shareware. DO NOT REPEAT (contains browser hijacker)!


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

But is there a program to do this?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

This one?


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Looks like it thanks! I'll play with that!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

By definition, only one window can have the focus. However, X-Mouse capability will shift the focus to follow the mouse, you can enable it with TweakUI from Microsoft or with a registry edit. The one that WhitPhil pointed to just keeps the window on top, but it doesn't have the focus. Perhaps that's what you really want to do?


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't see how MIZ's answer didn't cut it, by tiling the windows, you can make any the focus and still be able to freely read/see the other/s...Quite a useful feature, I use it for sniping on eBay....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

idowindows said:


> I don't see how MIZ's answer didn't cut it,


Do you understand what "keep the focus" means?


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

focus of a window means have control of the desktop from the rest of other open windows.

TILING the windows, will do just as well for he doesn't plan to WORK on the window with focus, simply have it visible/available.

So, MIZ gets the point.

FOCUS!


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Tiling the windows won't work, simply because the window can be visible but not be in focus, so Miz's idea actually doesnt work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I rest my case.  Only one window can have the focus. The best thing I can think of is X-Mouse capability.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Hehe, John, I'm on your side


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## SmashD (Apr 14, 2005)

Id like so much to keep focus 2 windows at the same time... like 
My Snes emulator and my current normally focused window such as IE 7 or else... the active windows...

It suck that emulation stop when focus is lost :S 

I would have it on my old tv over Extended desktop


----------

